# EVGA SR3 Super Record 3 Motherboard Pictured



## btarunr (Oct 21, 2011)

Just as its detractors thought they were done with it, and just as people started to think that attrition among some of its "popular" designers cost EVGA dearly, the company hit back with teaser pictures of the Super Record 3 or SR3, it promised back in June, it would deliver to the enthusiast community. And yes, it matches its description! The SR3 is a dual socket LGA2011 2P enthusiast desktop/workstation motherboard in the E-ATX form factor. Socket 0 is wired to eight DDR3 DIMM slots (two DIMMs/channel), while socket 1 to four slots (1 DIMM/channel). 

In LGA2011 2P systems, the processor sitting on socket 0 is wired to the PCH (SR3 looks to have Patsburg-T), while the processor on socket 1 is wired to the one on socket 0 using two QPI links, closing the daisy-chain. Socket 0, apart from its 4 GB/s DMI link, has a PCI-Express 2.0 x4 (another 4 GB/s) link to supplement the DMI link, so the storage controllers don't get bottlenecked with just DMI. Both processors contribute to the PCI-Express lane budget of the motherboard. There are seven PCI-Express x16 slots, among which four are PCI-Express 3.0 x16 capable, every slot is PCI-Express 3.0 x8 capable. NVIDIA 4-way SLI is supported. This board will support Sandy Bridge-EP Xeon processors, though we don't know at this juncture if Core i7 Sandy Bridge-E is 2P capable. 






The CPU sockets are each powered by a 6+1 phase digital PWM circuit driven by CPL+Volterra components, the memory is powered by 8-phase (1 phase per channel) digital PWM. Apart from the 24-pin ATX connector, power is drawn in by two 8-pin EPS connectors (one per socket), and three 6-pin PCIe connectors (one per socket, and one for PCIe slot electrical stability). Each PCIe slot can be individually toggled (disabled/enabled), by gating its power lane using DIP switches on the board. There are consolidated voltage measurement points, and one can expect the UEFI firmware to pack every option an overclocker could possibly tinker with.

In terms of storage connectivity, there are as many as 14 SATA ports (data rates aren't known yet), and a couple of eSATA ports. General connectivity includes 8+2 channel HD audio, two gigabit Ethernet connections, USB 3.0, Bluetooth, and EVBot support (the gadget could even come bundled). There's no word on the availability, but one thing for sure is that EVGA is ready to dominate LGA2011 enthusiast board market.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Oct 21, 2011)

Double rainbow LGA2011 omg so intense!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 21, 2011)

The "Beast". I think I likey


----------



## LDNL (Oct 21, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Double rainbow LGA2011 all the way



Fixed.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the Koenigsegg CCX of the motherboards.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 21, 2011)

Madness... I like! Though if you have the cash and inclination to build a rig using two CPU's and all those PCI-E slots this board offers, youll probably want the PCI-E slots spaced further apart so that you can put decent gfx cards in all of them.



> Socket 0 is wired to eight DDR3 DIMM slots (two DIMMs/channel), while socket 1 to four slots (1 DIMM/channel)


 thats a bit strange...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 21, 2011)

I wonder if it will be as fast as bulldozer..  LOL  

That is a monster of a board.  Wonder if you will be able to put std desktop cpus in it or will you need the server version.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 21, 2011)

Ill take two...


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 21, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Wonder if you will be able to put std desktop cpus in it or will you need the server version.





> This board will support Sandy Bridge-EP Xeon processors, though we don't know at this juncture if Core i7 Sandy Bridge-E is 2P capable.


   ***


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 21, 2011)

they should rename it to "0v3rk!11 9000" or "OVAR 9000!!!1!".


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2011)

I WANT to fold on one of them. Or if you insist, two of them...


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just one word "Overkiller".


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Oct 21, 2011)

I see some world records being set with this board


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 21, 2011)

it looks like server board


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 21, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> it looks like server board



Technically it is.

"This board will support Sandy Bridge-EP Xeon processors, though we don't know at this juncture if Core i7 Sandy Bridge-E is 2P capable."


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh yay Look another EVGA board in black and red. With the same design.... probably with the same heatsinks, Probably no different then the one before it (Accept for the type of CPU it takes) Come on EVGA lets design something a little different here. It makes someone think you like using parts from the last year and are having financial problems. Don't get me wrong.... it probably does some really cool stuff.... but Gees EVGA mix it up a little.


----------



## Imhoteps (Oct 21, 2011)

`cmon peeps! Overall board is nice, except totally meaningless too-close placement of 7 (!) PCIe slots. For desktops this board makes no sense at all, for records - well, taking so weird RAM config into account, I`m sure it won`t be easy for OCing.
Also 600-800$ (mobo) + 2x1000$ (SB-Es) = hr-hr-hr


----------



## btarunr (Oct 21, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Technically it is.
> 
> "This board will support Sandy Bridge-EP Xeon processors, though we don't know at this juncture if Core i7 Sandy Bridge-E is 2P capable."



Technically it's a workstation board.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 21, 2011)

This one is a poor mobo, better go buy a workstation
Also, not a nice idea i think. If i had a motherboard company i would make it with 3 sockets
or even 4 just to impress people (look at my company, we are such genius that we made 3 sockets)
Don't like the idea of more sockets at all


----------



## repman244 (Oct 21, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> This one is a poor mobo, better go buy a workstation



You totally missed the point of this board...but good luck with overclocking your workstation


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe it is just my eyes, but those look like SAS ports down there...


----------



## Disparia (Oct 21, 2011)

Probably. The additional link for storage mentioned in the article and the two SFF-8087 ports implies that the issues with Patsburg-T have been worked out or will be soon. Just wasn't soon enough for the X79 to have this feature.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 21, 2011)

Wait for Fit to come in and say he's already preordered a couple...


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2011)

Great stuff.


----------



## Steven B (Oct 21, 2011)

they do understand two LGA2011 CPUs, cannot OC in an arrangement like this, right?


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> This is the Koenigsegg CCX of the motherboards.


You mean its the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport of motherboards... 

Awesome board, but to much $$$


----------



## SaiZo (Oct 21, 2011)

For some odd reason - I want that. I know I can't afford it most likely, but still..


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 21, 2011)

The setup of the PCI express slots presents interesting performance questions.  Since each slot has x16 bandwidth and no NF200 chips seem to be on the board, it must be that two x16 slots are connected to each processor.  This would mean that setups with 3 or 4 GPUs with involve processor-to-processor communication via the QPI.  I wonder what kind of latency this will add and how much performance will decrease.

It's also interesting to note that NVidia is allowing 4-way SLI without the use of two nForce 200 PCIe bridges.  They were required in all previous implementations even if enough links were available to support 4-way SLI without them.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 21, 2011)

Steven B said:


> they do understand two LGA2011 CPUs, cannot OC in an arrangement like this, right?



What arrangement? 
The board is designed for OC-ing 2 CPU's most likely Xeon as was the case with the SR2.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 21, 2011)

*building our own destruction*

Insanely unecessaily powerful cpus + overkill boards..... one day thanks to companies like intel and evga.  Some overcloker is going to look up in horror as the worda I AM AWARE flash across his 30 inch led monitors 

But beside that its The stuff techno dreams are made of......


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> overkill boards



NO SUCH THING! Depending on what you do of course.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 21, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> Madness... I like! Though if you have the cash and inclination to build a rig using two CPU's and all those PCI-E slots this board offers, youll probably want the PCI-E slots spaced further apart so that you can put decent gfx cards in all of them.
> 
> thats a bit strange...



Depends on what you're filling the slots with—not everyone will plan on using it just for bulky video cards. For my next workstation I plan on using this with PCIe risers to mount some cards away from the board.



20mmrain said:


> Come on EVGA lets design something a little different here. It makes someone think you like using parts from the last year and are having financial problems. Don't get me wrong.... it probably does some really cool stuff.... but Gees EVGA mix it up a little.



It's a dual socket R motherboard with seven PCIe slots and more eight-channel DDR3 RAM capacity than you can shake a stick at, aimed at enthusiasts. How much more uniqueness do you want?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 21, 2011)

Odd only 4 dimm slots on the second socket, I wonder if this means there is a bandwidth issue ?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 21, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Odd only 4 dimm slots on the second socket, I wonder if this means there is a bandwidth issue ?



Jacob said that having 12 DIMM slots on this board was on purpose, so it could match the number of DIMM slots on the SR2, and people (current SR2 users) with their fine-tuned 12 DDR3 modules could just carry them over.

Having an asymmetrical amount of memory per socket in multi-socket systems doesn't lead to instability.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 21, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Jacob said that having 12 DIMM slots on this board was on purpose, so it could match the number of DIMM slots on the SR2, and people with their fine-tuned 12 DDR3 modules could just carry them over.
> 
> Having an asymmetrical amount of memory per socket in multi-socket systems doesn't lead to instability.



Good to know, but for the people this board is aimed at, I can't imagine 4 more dimms is really an issue.

But it is nice to see EVGA thinking ahead for it's customers.


----------



## Maban (Oct 21, 2011)

The correct PCI-E layout is
16/8
8
16/8
8
16/8
4
8


----------



## WarraWarra (Oct 21, 2011)

Droooollllll, 2x xeons yes please. Now this is what I call a desktop gaming pc.
Just need a many AMD7890's as would fit in there.  
Great 8x slot spacing.

This is a nice alternative to Opteron's and some optimizations issues they have for heavy work loads.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4486/server-rendering-hpc-benchmark-session

So nice to see 1 competent motherboard manufacturer that still can they way Apple used to back in PowerPC days.

I wonder if this nand + dram hybrid memory would be ready for this SR3.
http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2011/10/19/viking_hybrid_dram_nand/


----------



## KieX (Oct 21, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The SR3 is a dual socket LGA2011 2P enthusiast desktop/workstation motherboard in the *E-ATX* form factor.



Isn't this HPTX like the SR-2? Planning to get one of these, so was hoping to be sure it was compatible with the case it's going in.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Oct 21, 2011)

Jizz


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 21, 2011)

repman244 said:


> You totally missed the point of this board...but good luck with overclocking your workstation



They missed out the name. That is not that super. There are better workstations.
What would be the other workstations name? Super duper?


----------



## Steven B (Oct 21, 2011)

as far as i know you cannot OC LGA2011 xeons, as far as i know they have locked BLCK and Multi. but maybe its designed for one xeon and one normal CPU, but there are two LGA2011 sockets. I remember the ASUS danshui bay concept, shamino one of ASUS's engineers explained why dual LGA2011 OC would not work, he made a diagram, i saved it if you want to see it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 21, 2011)

Steven B said:


> as far as i know you cannot OC LGA2011 xeons, as far as i know they have locked BLCK and Multi. but maybe its designed for one xeon and one normal CPU, but there are two LGA2011 sockets. I remember the ASUS danshui bay concept, shamino one of ASUS's engineers explained why dual LGA2011 OC would not work, he made a diagram, i saved it if you want to see it.



Perhaps EVGA found a workaround.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 21, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> There are better workstations.



For example?

And this isn't really intended 100% as a workstation either. The board is intended for dual CPU overclocking the same way SR-2 was...


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 21, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Perhaps EVGA found a workaround.



They had to or this is one expensive conversation peice


----------



## Steven B (Oct 21, 2011)

there is no work around for a locked CPU, but here is what shamino posted up at XS:

SHAMINO made this, not me. 
http://imageshack.us/f/200/danshuibay.jpg/


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 21, 2011)

ensabrenoir said:


> They had to or this is one expensive conversation peice



Agreed, if you can't OC both CPU's no point, much better to buy a server board.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Steven B said:


> there is no work around for a locked CPU, but here is what shamino posted up at XS:
> 
> SHAMINO made this, not me.
> http://imageshack.us/f/200/danshuibay.jpg/



Perhaps when he made that he was basing it on the assumption that the SandyBridge-E processors would be like the Sandybridge processors, and they would have one BCLK that couldn't really be raised.  However, we now know that Sandybridge-E processor have a BCLK that can be adjusted without affecting the rest of the system, using a kind of BCLK gearing setup that uses another multiplier to adjust the BCLK that affects just the CPU cores and not the rest of the system.  Of course the Xeons might not allow this to be adjusted...


----------



## Steven B (Oct 22, 2011)

that is true, but those dividers might not be available for use on a Xeon, only time will tell, but then ASUS woudl have known and made a dual board like this one for display. no one really buys these boards they are just to show off their engineering prowless, much more of  marketing thing than anything else, Danshui Bay will never see the light of day, but i am sure this will, as it is practical and the SR-2 didn't do that bad.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 22, 2011)

Steven B said:


> that is true, but those dividers might not be available for use on a Xeon, only time will tell, but then ASUS woudl have known and made a dual board like this one for display. no one really buys these boards they are just to show off their engineering prowless, much more of  marketing thing than anything else, Danshui Bay will never see the light of day, but i am sure this will, as it is practical and the SR-2 didn't do that bad.



Yeah... every 2P (and occasionally 4P) system I've ever owned just sat on my desk running the pipes screensaver


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Steven B said:


> that is true, but those dividers might not be available for use on a Xeon, only time will tell, but then ASUS woudl have known and made a dual board like this one for display. no one really buys these boards they are just to show off their engineering prowless, much more of  marketing thing than anything else, Danshui Bay will never see the light of day, but i am sure this will, as it is practical and the SR-2 didn't do that bad.



Correct, that is what I said.  I'm not sure that ASUS would know at the time of his posting that these processors would have that multiplier, and the early engineering samples might have them locked but the retail/later engineering samples might no.  As you said, only time will tell.  I couldn't find the thread you were talking about on xtremesystem, so I don't know when it was made, if it was before or after the news that locked SB-E processors could still be overclocked.


----------



## DualAmdMP (Oct 22, 2011)

GO EVGA!!!!!

Glad to see you again


----------



## Steven B (Oct 22, 2011)

well to be honest, the early ES had more than just the 3 BLCk multipliers, they had 4, including 1x.

I am not saying its not a practical idea, i am just saying i don't see you being able to OC that CPU. How do you know how much power each of those VRms can push? From what i remember volterra PWMs use special coiltronics inductors made for volterra, allowing upto 40-50A per phase with the Volterra power stages each outputting 40-45. 6+1 is enough to run the Xeons, that is actually above the spec for them in the VRD12 spec found here:
http://wenku.baidu.com/view/1fb00667f5335a8102d220a5.html , but the difference in memory slots make it more puzzling, so maybe we will see on release, what that board is all about. Would be sick if you can OC the LGA2011 Xeons, and have two of them, that would be great.

if anything that board would be great for the memory OC part of SB-E, but the difference in the memory slots is just weird.

but looks to me that the second CPU might be different than the first. Maybe they found a way to put an OCing SB-E with a Xeon.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Steven B said:


> but looks to me that the second CPU might be different than the first. Maybe they found a way to put an OCing SB-E with a Xeon.



That might be very possible as well, especially since from the decription it sounds like the second CPU only needs one QPI link to the first processor, as it is daisy chainged off the first...


----------



## WarraWarra (Oct 22, 2011)

Seems at this stage that only the e5-2600 is 2-way socket2011.
The 2670 is a bit pricey especially for 2x $1684, there is more power for less money with other methods. 
*$3300 for 16/32cores is pathetic.*

http://www.aztekcomputers.com/CM8062101082713-INTEL-2486010.html

```
Last Sale Price $1684.95
Condition: NEW
Availability: Available For Order
Mfg. Part #: CM8062101082713
Aztek Sku #: 2486010
```

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon E5-2690.html

What would be a good xeon e5 for this board seeing 2x 130w/150w is not the best choice for overclock ? 
	
	



```
Intel Xeon E5-2600 family, Socket 2011 	
   Model 	 Cores 	Threads Freq. L3 cache Multi-processing TDP 

   Intel Xeon E5-2650L	8	16	1.8 GHz	20 MB	2	70 Watt	
   Intel Xeon E5-2650	8	16	2 GHz	20 MB	2	95 Watt		
   Intel Xeon E5-2660	8	16	2.2 GHz	20 MB	2	95 Watt	
   Intel Xeon E5-2665	8	16	2.4 GHz	20 MB	2	115 Watt	
   Intel Xeon E5-2670	8	16	2.6 GHz	20 MB	2	115 Watt	
   Intel Xeon E5-2680	8	16	2.7 GHz	20 MB	2	130 Watt	
   Intel Xeon E5-2687W	8	16	3.1 GHz	20 MB	2	150 Watt
```


----------



## WarraWarra (Oct 22, 2011)

I presume the uniprocessor i7-39xx would not work on the SR3 or need some tweak from EVGA ?


```
The BX80619I73960X is running at AU $1477
http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/180594/CPU_SOCKET_LGA2011/Intel/BX80619I73960X.asp

CAN $644.57 i7-3930K
CAN $1,135.48 i7-3960X
http://www.pccanada.com/viewitem.asp?id=36409

GBP £695.75 £834.90 inc. VAT 
http://www.lambda-tek.com/BX80619I73960X-Intel-Core-i7-3960X-3-30GHz-15MB-64Bit-SR0G~cs/2320804

AU $707.30 3930K
AU $1254 3960X
http://www.auspcmarket.com.au/products/1662/
```


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 23, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> EVGA board in black and red


and its a standard theme for most board


----------



## General-Drexler (Nov 18, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> You mean its the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport of motherboards...
> 
> Awesome board, but to much $$$



That title currently goes to the SuperMicro 5086B, 8way Westmeres, and 4 full x16s.

Whats the deal with 1 DIMM per channel for the second socket?
If its a space thing I'm sure the enthusiasts who buy this board aren't gonna mind spending a bit more for a case than hold a SSI-EEB/CEB XL-ATX.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2011)

Push it to 11!


----------



## Disparia (Nov 18, 2011)

General-Drexler said:


> That title currently goes to the SuperMicro 5086B, 8way Westmeres, and 4 full x16s.



Since I already had a picture of it loaded up...







Nicely spaced too! Leaves a pair of x16 (at x8) for PCIe SSDs. Or an SSD and one of those SAS 12Gb controllers for several terabytes of storage.


----------



## General-Drexler (Nov 19, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> http://theburnerishot.com/photo/Supermicro-X8OBN-F-Mainboard.jpg



Would be great if one could just swap out those Westmere daughter boards for some 2011 ones.


----------



## Movieman (Nov 20, 2011)

My next build..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 20, 2011)

They should call that board the EVGA SR3 FAP FAP


----------



## Splave (Nov 21, 2011)

in my opinion, they would be advertising it already if regular desktop chips worked in it


----------

